# Mixed Bag



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Fishing the Texas River Bum Mixed Bag Tournament has been a hoot. It has been a challenge to go to new areas and target specific fish. The experience has kept me solidly outside my comfort zone, but in the process has opened up new waters to fish. But the real bonus has been the new friends and contacts along the Hill Country rivers. 

Yesterday was a great example of the diversity of fish found here. Several species of sunfish and bass attacked the fly with a vengeance. I started the day at the Guadalupe river and ended up near the Comal. Access to these spots is difficult, but worth the effort. 

We leave tomorrow for a couple weeks on the East Coast to help a grandson celebrate his 13th birthday.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Those are terrific photos as always and they are appreciated. GG


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you. Here are a couple more.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

That Rio looks like a hawg.

Great stuff as usual.


----------



## Extremecoastal (Sep 25, 2011)

What wt. fly rod are you using for the Texas rivers?


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

nice Mike.......


----------



## SPRTMEDGUY (Dec 13, 2005)

Mike, I always look forward to your posts. Your camerawork is outstanding and your reports are always topnotch. We appreciate hearing from you.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I've been checking your reports and am always impressed. Thanks and realize it doesn't go unnoticed. Curious also about what weight rod you are using... I have been using 5 and 6 with the thought always present of mixing with a nice smallie or football LMB near a laydown or other structure... ONE MORE curiosity... are you nymphing under a strike indicator? Hopper Dropper??? Thanks 

jc


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

jc said:


> I've been checking your reports and am always impressed. Thanks and realize it doesn't go unnoticed. Curious also about what weight rod you are using... I have been using 5 and 6 with the thought always present of mixing with a nice smallie or football LMB near a laydown or other structure... ONE MORE curiosity... are you nymphing under a strike indicator? Hopper Dropper??? Thanks
> 
> jc


Sorry for the delay in responding. My wife and I just returned from an awesome trip with our family on the North Carolina coast.

I like to bring two fly rods with me whenever possible. My first choice is a 7'6" 3wt for fishing in tight cover. A #8 popper, or #12 beaded nymph work great with this. When the fish are tentative and short striking the popper, I will go to a popper/dropper setup.

Keep it simple. Change something in ten minutes (color/size/weight) if the fish are not aggressive.

An 8' 5wt makes for a great rod for bigger fish. I usually tie on a #4 popper, or #6 wolly worm for this rig.

If I can only bring one rod, it will be a 4wt.


----------



## AnthonyTRB (Sep 18, 2012)

Mike,
It's been fun trying to keep up with you. But knowing your a paratrooper eases the burden of being beaten badly. Great pics- maybe one day you can show me how to catch a Redhorse. Thx!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

AnthonyTRB said:


> Mike,
> It's been fun trying to keep up with you. But knowing your a paratrooper eases the burden of being beaten badly. Great pics- maybe one day you can show me how to catch a Redhorse. Thx!


Anthony TRB (AKA Airborne Angler) I can't wait to get on the river with you. It will be a great day on the water.

Redhorse are difficult to catch, but like all fish they have patterns to their behavior. They like to feed in shallow water, gravel bottoms, in or near the current. After many failed attempts, and much time spent observing their behavior, I developed a theory and came up with an idea.

First, position yourself on a diagonal line, near the bank, upstream from the feeding fish.

A small split shot, crimped on the tippet about six inches above the fly, was a the answer for me. A tiny #12 or #14 nymph was cast three or four feet ahead of the feeding fish. The split shot will settle down in the gravel, allowing the nymph to drift in the current, just off the bottom.

When the fish approach the fly they just suck it in. Set the hook with a firm strip, raise the rod high to take the impact of the strike, and hold on. These fish swim in the current all day long, and they are strong. Be careful to give them time to fight and don't horse them in (pun intended) as the tiny hook will pull out of their tender lips.

Good luck.

Hooah.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## AnthonyTRB (Sep 18, 2012)

Mike,

Great photos- clearly you know what you're doing and I'm always up to learn and take on a new challenge. We'll have to see about linking up on the water some time. Thanks.


----------



## AnthonyTRB (Sep 18, 2012)

*Congrats*

Mike,
I was very disappointed to not be able to make it out this past weekend for the Mixed Bag awards presentation. I wanted to make sure that I told you congratulations and job well done. Still chasing red horses but with the pressure of the contest off- I'm happy with anything on the end of my line.

Cheers!
Anthony


----------

